# Southeast Al.FOP LODGE 27 CHARITY BASS Tournament



## John mcgee (Sep 22, 2016)

Southeast Alabama FOP lodge 27 is putting on a Bass tournament. The tournament will be held  at Lake Eufaula @ Lakepoint Marina . October 29,2016 safelight till 3:30. $110 per boat/team.$1000.00 guaranteed 1st place.1 in 10 payback. $10 going to big fish pot.for more info contact Jay Henry 334-701-6141 or John McGee 334-619-1018.For entry form go to Facebook (southeast Alabama FOP lodge 27) .forms will be @ Boyds marine and Southern outdoor sports or you can register @ lake the morning of the tournament be there early to register.blastoff will be determined by your entry being received by tournament officials. 1st in 1st to blastoff.75% payback.lots of door prizes tackle,tool kit,fishing tackle,rods and reels


----------

